# Its H O T T



## ldrus (Aug 11, 2007)

well i have some chicken on the smoker  and  i decided to put a load of lump in the chimney  in case i need it later.... it is so hot  out  that the lump started on fire  i went to go check the meat and heard the wood cracking and popping  ........ I NEVER STARTED IT   stay in where it is much cooler  lol


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 11, 2007)

lol. i saw fried chickens "still on the hoof" running around a couple of days ago.


----------



## texan (Aug 11, 2007)

I thought about smoking something today.  Nah....  Makin homemade peach ice-cream instead.  Ahhhhhhh......


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 11, 2007)

In So. Cal it's 2 pm and 85* with humidity at 43*. The only thing I'm going to load is a scoop of ice cream in a bowl. If I smoke, it'll be something quick that I can start at 5 and be done by 8.


----------



## skinnerc06 (Aug 11, 2007)

It was 101 here in Jackonville yesterday at 5 30.  Heat index was around 110 and humidity was around 70 percent.  Thats heat.  the only way im considering going outside is to get some ice cream.. Wayyy too hot to smoke this weekend


----------



## desert smokin (Aug 11, 2007)

108 out here today and 109 tomorrow. That can only mean I'm smokin a meatloaf tomorrow.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Aug 11, 2007)

We are actually in a cold front.... 

We are down to 92 today... it really feels good.  Better than the 104 we had for the last 2 days and the 103's before that.....


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 12, 2007)

Our cold front got down to 52 last night - man it was nice but it's weird grabbing a jacket after sweating for so long. I'd rather be cool!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 12, 2007)

almost the same here- 91 today, h.i.of 98,felt almost comfy on the porch under the big sugar maple(fixin' to trim that thing for some kindlings), and 66 right now, i almost put a shirt on.... can't wait for tomorrow's cook & meteor shower.


----------



## pacman (Aug 12, 2007)

Been kinda hot out here too, and due to get hotter over the next few days.  (100+)  But try wearing a kevlar vest in at about 2pm tryin to fingerprint an ice cream vendor's cart after a robbery.  That darned dust finds every exposed sweaty pore and makes you look like you been workin on your brakes all day long.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll have to try the whole leave-the-charcoal-in-the-chimney-in-the-sun thing and see if I get the same result.... the Immaculate Ignition!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 12, 2007)

now you know it's hot when an ice cream vendor gets robbed......


----------



## ozark rt (Aug 12, 2007)

It was so hot here yesterday,
I saw 2 birds using potholders to pull worms out of the ground.

farmers are feeding their chickens crushed ice to keep them from laying hard-boiled eggs.

the cows are giving evaporated milk.

the trees are whistling for the dogs.


----------



## pacman (Aug 12, 2007)

Roflmao!!!


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 12, 2007)

Saw a lizard crossing the street on his tip toes going "Ooh Ow Ah ooh.."

Hot water comes from the cold water tap

Pigs are complaining they are sweating like fat humans

You learn that a seat belt makes a pretty good branding iron

You learn to drive with two fingers


----------



## texan (Aug 12, 2007)

My fav is that it is hot enough to fry an egg on the sidewalk. I saw a newscast in Dallas during a previous summer where they actually cracked an egg on the pavement and it actually began to fry.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Last summer I left Alexandria, LA on the 19th of July and the heat index was 113. I drove home, caught up on paperwork the next day, then the next left bound for northern Minnesota on vacation. On the 22nd of July, I walked out on the boat pier with a cup of coffee at 6:15 in my gym shorts, tank top, ball cap and flip-flops and it was 57 degrees. I thought I had died and gone to Heaven. Nearly a 50 degree swing in temps for me in less than 48 hours!  What a deal.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Funny how peoples attitude change in such a short time. Here we are complaining about the heat, when less than 30 days ago it had rained nearly every day for over a month. The rivers and lakes were overflowing and the temps were unseasonably mild. I remember watching fireworks on the 4th from my normally scorching back patio. Kids swimming in the cement pond and actually enjoying it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gonna be another scorcher today here in the south. I just heard my A'C unit come on for the day. It fired up about 10:30 yesterday and didn't turn off 'till 'bout 9:45 last night.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Stay cool.


----------



## msmith (Aug 14, 2007)

Yep the a/c units are finally getting there workout. Should have had this 2 months ago but the cool weather from the rain was nice. Oh well its not gonna last long this year for sure but its gonna be hot.


----------



## cman95 (Aug 14, 2007)

No s*!t Sherlock it is hot in SE Texas. I left Joburg South Africa at 59* and it was 98-100* when I got to Houston Tx. Bowl of ice cream over here please. Forecast today 100*. Water in pool has been 94* for the past couple days.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 14, 2007)

This is a good thread ...........  my  vote for the favorite  is  "immaculate  ignition."  I  think  I'll give that  a try this afternoon.


----------

